# Paris Hilton on Larry king show.



## macface (Jun 28, 2007)

Did anybody watch it.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 28, 2007)

My friend made me watch like 10 min. of it, right before Larry King queried if Paris's behavior was cute to begin with.

She sounded really, really sedated on Larry King, unless that's how she normally is. It seemed like a big PR stunt (dressing her in white, for instance), which is to be expected.

I hate Larry King, so I made her turn it once it went to commercial


----------



## Jade (Jun 28, 2007)

That was one of the worst interviews I have ever seen. She was sooo full of lies. Trying to put on the innocent, sweet girl act. Ugh, please.


----------



## Janice (Jun 28, 2007)

She actually denied ever doing drugs, so I turned the interview off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The entire interview lost all credibility and benefit of the doubt I was giving her after that. I've watched videos of her doing drugs. Home videos. Her videos SHE filmed of herself and friends. I understand wanting to protect your image, and the damage her admittal of that could do on TV, but she could have used her favorite one liner of the interview "We all make mistakes" as a retort in stead of a flat lie. Larry wasn't following up or pressing her at all anyway. The interview was an image builder after her release from prison, nothing more.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 28, 2007)

Larry King lobbed softballs at her the entire time.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 28, 2007)

"I don't have a favorite" (referring to a bible verse).

Paris, that is because you don't read your bible, you accessorize with it.

You know, more power to her if she actually turns some things around.  I'm just now overly optimistic about it happening.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_She actually denied ever doing drugs, so I turned the interview off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The entire interview lost all credibility and benefit of the doubt I was giving her after that. I've watched videos of her doing drugs. Home videos. Her videos SHE filmed of herself and friends. I understand wanting to protect your image, and the damage her admittal of that could do on TV, but she could have used her favorite one liner of the interview "We all make mistakes" as a retort in stead of a flat lie. Larry wasn't following up or pressing her at all anyway. The interview was an image builder after her release from prison, nothing more._

 
I think the people who post on Oh, No They Didn't sent Larry King a lot of photos of Paris doing drugs and stuff like that


----------



## Jade (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh ya, that was hilarious when Larry asked her about her fave bible quote!! She didn't know what to say. The drug denial thing was so stupid. She's such a liar. She's not going to change, I bet she'll be back to her old ways with a week.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Jun 28, 2007)

If she's claiming she's a changed person and wants to do good now then she should admit to the drug use.

I have no respect for her.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 29, 2007)

She's such a sad individual.  Living in a world of delusions and practically being spoon-fed her entire life.  She's such a sad, sad little girl.  Her whole life seems to be one big PR ploy after the other to gain more attention.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 29, 2007)

It's one of the few English language channels we get so, unfortunately, yes. She sounded really down... like as in took alot of pills down.

Ugh... I'm sick of all this controversy! Put her in jail and let us forget about her for a month! She'll just rebound like Wynona or Martha when she gets out anyways...


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 29, 2007)

Jade said:


> Oh ya, that was hilarious when Larry asked her about her fave bible quote!! She didn't know what to say. =quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 30, 2007)

I did not see it but that is pretty lame to say you have never done drugs if you have. I mean honestly who cares? I don't know why she cares
so much about saving her image about that part. I mean come on you were in a porno! A lot of people have done drugs it does not make you a terrible person.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_I did not see it but that is pretty lame to say you have never done drugs if you have. I mean honestly who cares? I don't know why she cares
so much about saving her image about that part. I mean come on you were in a porno! A lot of people have done drugs it does not make you a terrible person._

 
i agree but paris is not your normal person, every mistake shes made no matter how big or small is magnafied times 10, i cant really say i blame her for denying anything, obviously people do care or they wouldnt be gradeing her, i saw they have a paris report card on tv the other night i was like wtf.


----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2007)

Apparently she was caught in her drug lie...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvUAeWYEnyg


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2007)

Those weren't joints, they were roll your own, don't you know??


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Those weren't joints, they were roll your own, don't you know?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

roll your own..... joints.. that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so silly.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 1, 2007)

i'm still mystified about how early she was let out of prison...and the special treatment that she got. she's such a dirtbag...


----------



## Raerae (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i'm still mystified about how early she was let out of prison...and the special treatment that she got. she's such a dirtbag..._

 
How early?  Considering she spent more time in jail than like 80% of offenders who were convicted of driving w/out a suspended liscense what "special celebrity treatment" other than getting more jail time did she get?

The attorney Rocky Hildago or whatever, his own wife wrecked a state owned vehicle while driving *without* a liscense at all, and all she paid was a $140.00 fine.  Today!  Justice has been served! :roll:

Only dirtbag in that trial was the DA.

Edit:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070702/...iPxyXugL_MWM0F

Kinda funny.  Scooter lies to authorities and obstructs investigations, and gets probation.  You'd think that would be a tad bit worse than driving with a suspended license.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Apparently she was caught in her drug lie...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvUAeWYEnyg_

 
Technically the question he asked, "Have you ever been addicted to drugs, taken drugs, etc?"  Would have been nearly impossible to say "yes" too.  He didn't specify illegal drugs, so if she's taken asprin, she's taken drugs.  Perhaps he should have been more specific and asked if she had used marijuana.  Larry King was slacking.


----------



## Tash (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Technically the question he asked, "Have you ever been addicted to drugs, taken drugs, etc?"  Would have been nearly impossible to say "yes" too.  He didn't specify illegal drugs, so if she's taken asprin, she's taken drugs.  Perhaps he should have been more specific and asked if she had used marijuana.  Larry King was slacking._

 
Now you're just trying to change the question of technicalities.  C'mon now.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Now you're just trying to change the question of technicalities.  C'mon now._

 
Being specific is important.  Don't want to be taken out of context.

Besides, the question she answered hazy on, was the second one, "ever done drugs."  The first answer can easily be an honest one, just useing a substance recreationally doesn't guarentee addiction.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd say most people in the US, unless they have a poor command of the English language, understand that "doing drugs/done drugs" means recreationally. If at a party or in a questionaire, you're asked, "Do you do drugs?", no one is going to say "Yes, I take aspirin for headaches."

It's like asking someone if they're 420-friendly. It isn't asking if you mind the number 420, you want to know if they mind or smoke weed.

She technically didn't lie, but she'd either be really stupid or naive to not know what he meant.


----------



## user79 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Technically the question he asked, "Have you ever been addicted to drugs, taken drugs, etc?"  Would have been nearly impossible to say "yes" too.  He didn't specify illegal drugs, so if she's taken asprin, she's taken drugs.  Perhaps he should have been more specific and asked if she had used marijuana.  Larry King was slacking._

 
Oh come on, if someone asks you "have you ever taken drugs" the 1st thing that pops into your mind isn't aspirin! LOL

And even then she should have said yes since I'm pretty sure everyone has taken some form of medical drugs.

She CLEARLY said no on both questions.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Oh come on, if someone asks you "have you ever taken drugs" the 1st thing that pops into your mind isn't aspirin! LOL

And even then she should have said yes since I'm pretty sure everyone has taken some form of medical drugs.

She CLEARLY said no on both questions._

 






Why do the news stations always insist on doing reports on her in the first place?? I'm so sick of hearing about her and her little spoiled, selfish, ways.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_





Why do the news stations always insist on doing reports on her in the first place?? I'm so sick of hearing about her and her little spoiled, selfish, ways.  



_

 
People watch and will sit through commercials, the station gets more money.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_She CLEARLY said no on both questions._

 
So?

There is nothing wrong with her saying, no to him asking if she's ever been addicted.  Not everyone gets addicted.

Besides.  Most adults have taken drugs, legally or illegally for the purpose of getting high.  Just because it's availible via prescription doesn't make it any different from an illegal drug.  And nearly every one of them would answer "no" to that same question if they were being asked by someone important.

She couldn't answer yes to that question on national TV.  Because just like everything else, it would have been blown out of proportion, and taken completely out of context.  When's the last time anyone has confirmed her useing a substance?  All the footage from that newcast was old stuff thats been floating aorund the internet forever now.  We know for a fact she has been clean for at least 23 days (probably more considering they check for those things when they tested her BAC on her DUI arrest).  Maybe she hasen't done any drugs in a while, and has no intention of doing any in the future.  So why would she answer yes to that question?  So the media can lable her as an addict?

If my employer asked me if I had ever (forever ever?) used drugs, I would say no too.  What possible reason would I say yes to that?  I'm not useing anything, and haven't for years now, and really don't ever see myself useing anything in the future.  Paris is 26 now.  Maybe, like a lot of 26 year olds, she got over it?  Yah they were cool when i was like 18-23.  Just like drinking a lot was the best thing ever when I was a freshman in college.  But now that I'm 25 (almost 26) both of those things don't interest me at all.  Things like long term relationships, marriage, kids, etc are on my mind these days, not smoking weed.

Paris isn't that different from most people growing up in their 20's.  At 25, were a lot different than at 21.  And i'll prolly be a lot different at 29, than I am today.  Perhaps when she said no to those questions, it was in reference to who she is now, not who she was.


----------



## Tash (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Besides.  Most adults have taken drugs, legally or illegally for the purpose of getting high._

 
You've said something like this before and it still baffles me.  Maybe where you live is different, but the majority of people I know have never used drugs, legal or illegal, to get high.  Makes me happy to live where I live and have the friends/family that I do.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_You've said something like this before and it still baffles me.  Maybe where you live is different, but the majority of people I know have never used drugs, legal or illegal, to get high.  Makes me happy to live where I live and have the friends/family that I do._

 
Most people who use prescription drugs in ways not prescribed, don't go around telling people.  In fact, most drug users don't talk about it be it a legal drug or an illegal.  You can't always tell by looking at someone.

The only drugs people "talk" about, tend to be social drugs that you find at like parties and clubs.  So yeh, people might be open about smoking weed (assuming the attitude around where you live isn't one to judge them if they spoke about it), or maybe doing coke, with the people they do it with, or E if they go to raves (which happen all over the country).  But if they know you're someone who is going to look down their nose at them for doing a bong hit at the party they went too, or dropping E, there not going to tell you.

If your neighbor Mr. Jones is addicted to Vicadin, he's not going to tell you when you say hi to him while he's getting the mail.  And you won't even know it.  Not to mention alcohol, is a drug.  And there are alcoholics all over the country.  Just because you don't know they are an addict, doesn't mean they aren't.  So if any of your friends are binge drinkers, or drink to get drunk, it's for the most part equivalent to smoking pot.


----------



## Tash (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Most people who use prescription drugs in ways not prescribed, don't go around telling people.  In fact, most drug users don't talk about it be it a legal drug or an illegal.  You can't always tell by looking at someone.

The only drugs people "talk" about, tend to be social drugs that you find at like parties and clubs.  So yeh, people might be open about smoking weed (assuming the attitude around where you live isn't one to judge them if they spoke about it), or maybe doing coke, with the people they do it with, or E if they go to raves (which happen all over the country).  But if they know you're someone who is going to look down their nose at them for doing a bong hit at the party they went too, or dropping E, there not going to tell you.

If your neighbor Mr. Jones is addicted to Vicadin, he's not going to tell you when you say hi to him while he's getting the mail.  And you won't even know it.  Not to mention alcohol, is a drug.  And there are alcoholics all over the country.  Just because you don't know they are an addict, doesn't mean they aren't.  So if any of your friends are binge drinkers, or drink to get drunk, it's for the most part equivalent to smoking pot._

 
Yeah, I don't associate myself with people like that.  I have a great radar for picking out people who are hopped up on legal and illegal substances.  The telltale signs are actually very simple to see, especially when you have experience with stuff like that.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 3, 2007)

when i think about it, it was problably her lawyer and her publicist that advised her to say no about drug use.  
It's still quite obvious that she has used though.
http://cityrag.blogs.com/main/2007/0...hilton-an.html


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_If your neighbor Mr. Jones is addicted to Vicadin, he's not going to tell you when you say hi to him while he's getting the mail.  And you won't even know it.  Not to mention alcohol, is a drug.  And there are alcoholics all over the country.  Just because you don't know they are an addict, doesn't mean they aren't.  So if any of your friends are binge drinkers, or drink to get drunk, it's for the most part equivalent to smoking pot._

 
I agree.  even though alcohol is tolerated more by society, it isn't less damaging than other drugs.  I have come across so many people that don't think twice about drinking heavily, yet still heavily criticize people that smoke pot.  
Surely what we have seen from Paris indicates she is definately an alcoholic and a pothead. She should have admitted she had an addictive personality and not gone into it any further, but she is probably still in denial. haha, that sucks for her!


----------



## Tash (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I agree.  even though alcohol is tolerated more by society, it isn't less damaging than other drugs.  I have come across so many people that don't think twice about drinking heavily, yet still heavily criticize people that smoke pot.  
Surely what we have seen from Paris indicates she is definately an alcoholic and a pothead. She should have admitted she had an addictive personality and not gone into it any further, but she is probably still in denial. haha, that sucks for her!_

 
Alcoholics don't realize their alcoholics though.  That's the first step to recovery and for many of them it takes years to realize it.


And we can't say Paris is an alcoholic.  Most of them drink at home alone, not out with friends.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_
And we can't say Paris is an alcoholic.  Most of them drink at home alone, not out with friends._

 
that's why i said she is probably still in denial.
that's the thing though, if you drink every night with or without people that still makes you an alcoholic.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 3, 2007)

Isn't what makes you an alcoholic if you can't stop and when it interferes with your life? Drinking that much isn't healthy, of course, but I think there's a difference between excessive drinking and having addiction


----------



## Tash (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_that's why i said she is probably still in denial.
that's the thing though, if you drink every night with or without people that still makes you an alcoholic._

 
No, drinking every night doesn't make you an alcoholic.  Drinking because you NEED to and can't live without it does.  There's a BIG difference between a social drinker and an alcoholic.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Surely what we have seen from Paris indicates she is definately an alcoholic and a pothead. She should have admitted she had an addictive personality and not gone into it any further, but she is probably still in denial. haha, that sucks for her!_

 
There is no indication she's an alcoholic.  Most adults are able to drink socially w/out any sort of addiction.

Pothead?  Maybe.  But again, as no THC was listed in her tox screen when she was arrested for DUI , chances are she's not a regular smoker, else they would have found it in her.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_that's why i said she is probably still in denial.
that's the thing though, if you drink every night with or without people that still makes you an alcoholic._

 
Not really.  Not everyone who goes out and parties a lot, gets wasted doing it.  Typically people who need to binge drink are people who are not socially confident enough to party while remaining mostly sober.  I know many people who only have a drink or two while out for a night.  I'd would hardly call them alcoholics.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 3, 2007)

Well she's already proved it has interfered with her social life.  I'm pretty sure this girl has a serious addiction problem.  It's actually quite obvious.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_No, drinking every night doesn't make you an alcoholic.  Drinking because you NEED to and can't live without it does.  There's a BIG difference between a social drinker and an alcoholic._

 
According to the law, there really isn't a difference between social drinking and being an alcoholic when you get caught driving drunk.  They believe one drink is too many, even though i don't agree with that.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_when i think about it, it was problably her lawyer and her publicist that advised her to say no about drug use._

 
I agree with u here.  And from several posts in this thread by various people you can see why he probably advised that.  It would have been worse if she had said yes.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I agree with u here.  And from several posts in this thread by various people you can see why he probably advised that.  It would have been worse if she had said yes._

 
exactly, you can't reinvent yourself by admitting things that put you in a bad light!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Well she's already proved it has interfered with her social life.  I'm pretty sure this girl has a serious addiction problem.  It's actually quite obvious._

 
Eh... If she did, it would have been more obvious in jail.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_According to the law, there really isn't a difference between social drinking and being an alcoholic when you get caught driving drunk.  They believe one drink is too many, even though i don't agree with that._

 
What did her post have to do with drinking and driving?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_What did her post have to do with drinking and driving?_

 
well the whole post is about the consequences of driving drunk and the interview the girl got from it. I got an M.I.P.(minor in possession of alcohol) when i was 20. I wasn't driving, i was at a party.  Part of getting it wiped from my record i had to attend an alcohol awareness class.  Basically they said if you consumed more than 2 beers once a week you were an alcoholic.   Now I personally do not agree with this, but this is what the class taught. and there was no difference in social drinking, binge drinking and drinking alone. Its the amount you consume.  
so yeah probably everyone here is an alcoholic according to these standards.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Eh... If she did, it would have been more obvious in jail._

 
she was probably going through withdrawals, that's why she got out early for a half a day. she got the royal treatment when it comes to prisoners.  She at least got to go to the clinic to get medicated up so she could deal with it.  Most do not get that and are left in their cells to tough it out.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 4, 2007)

I've never been to an alcohol awareness class, so I'm not sure if someone was just projecting his/her beliefs upon you or what.

When I think of the term alcoholic/think of alcoholism, I don't think of legal ramifications. I think of the psychological term. I personally can't tell if Paris Hilton has an alcohol issue. I haven't been frequenting gossip pages much lately, but I can't recall pics of her being carried out of a club, looking like she's passing out, the way I can with Lindsay Lohan.

I'm not condoning the behavior, but I think she's just a party girl. I believe she uses illegal drugs, she drinks, and she probably behaves the way she does sometimes because of that, but I don't think she's an addict


----------



## Tash (Jul 4, 2007)

Your thoughts of an alcoholic are just amazingly off.

 Quote:

  The frequency and amount you drink is an important part of the self-assessment process. Tolerance, an essential feature of heavy alcohol use, is defined by the need for more and more alcohol to elicit the same effect, and it is directly related to the frequency of drinking and the amount of alcohol consumed.  
 
 Quote:

  you're an alcoholic when you feel your life has become unmanageable due to drinking and you want to stop but you don't feel you can on your own. What anybody else thinks about your drinking doesn't really matter: what YOU think about it does.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I've never been to an alcohol awareness class, so I'm not sure if someone was just projecting his/her beliefs upon you or what.

When I think of the term alcoholic/think of alcoholism, I don't think of legal ramifications. I think of the psychological term. I personally can't tell if Paris Hilton has an alcohol issue. I haven't been frequenting gossip pages much lately, but I can't recall pics of her being carried out of a club, looking like she's passing out, the way I can with Lindsay Lohan.

I'm not condoning the behavior, but I think she's just a party girl. I believe she uses illegal drugs, she drinks, and she probably behaves the way she does sometimes because of that, but I don't think she's an addict_

 
I dunno. With all the party pictures of her drinking and smoking pot so much makes me view her as an addict.  but that's just my personal opinion. I hope she cleans up her act because I do think somewhere down deep she's a normal nice person caught up with a bunch of people that don't care.  she does have pretty outfits from time to time, haha.
No, not as bad as lindsay lohan.  don't get me started there.
Maybe jail/rehab have helped these girls out.


----------



## Tash (Jul 4, 2007)

I have tons of pictures of me at parties too and I'm not followed around my paparazzi 24/7 either.  It's going to happen, but it doesn't make her an alcoholic by any mean of the word.


Alcoholism is a VERY serious illness.  If she was an alcoholic, they would have thrown her in detox the minute she set foot in jail for at least 3 days because she would have been cold, shaking, and convulsing uncontrollably.  I've seen it happen before, it's not pretty.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

  What anybody else thinks about your drinking doesn't really matter: what YOU think about it does.  
 
I just have a slight problem with that, because I think you can be an alcoholic and think it's perfectly acceptable behavior.


----------



## Tash (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I just have a slight problem with that, because I think you can be an alcoholic and think it's perfectly acceptable behavior._

 
That's the point.  It doesn't matter if other people think you have a problem, in the end, all the alcoholic cares about is what THEY think.  Up until they realize that they have a problem, to themselves one doesn't exist.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Your thoughts of an alcoholic are just amazingly off._

 
who are you quoting here?


----------



## Tash (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_who are quoting here?_

 
Various AA sites that I've come across.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_That's the point.  It doesn't matter if other people think you have a problem, in the end, all the alcoholic cares about is what THEY think.  Up until they realize that they have a problem, to themselves one doesn't exist._

 
I think yours is a better phrasing, because otherwise, it sounds like just because you don't believe it, it means it doesn't exist, which has always been a dumb argument to me (like if I stop believing I'm awake, that makes it true).

I totally believe you can't help those who don't want to be helped.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_How early? Considering she spent more time in jail than like 80% of offenders who were convicted of driving w/out a suspended liscense what "special celebrity treatment" other than getting more jail time did she get?_

 
i don't know how familiar you are with the judicial system...but regular people don't get a few day break from jail because they're feeling depressed about getting arrested. i'd call that special treatment. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_The attorney Rocky Hildago or whatever, his own wife wrecked a state owned vehicle while driving *without* a liscense at all, and all she paid was a $140.00 fine.  Today!  Justice has been served! :roll:_

 
she also got special treatment, but just because she also got special treatment, that doesn't make it right to give special treatment to other celebrities, imo.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i don't know how familiar you are with the judicial system...but regular people don't get a few day break from jail because they're feeling depressed about getting arrested. i'd call that special treatment._

 
That argument doesn't hold water considering the fact that the vast majority of people celebrity or not, do NOT spend 23 days in jail for driving on a suspended liscense.  They spend 3-4 days (if that, since non violent female offenders who are convicted of trivial crimes  rarely even go to jail.) and are sent home, and put on probation.

So didn't get special treatment, she got regular treatment.  Up until her celebrity drew a crazy amount of attention to her early release , and the ignorance of the general population on typical jail time caused a bunch of drama.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_That argument doesn't hold water considering the fact that the vast majority of people celebrity or not, do NOT spend 23 days in jail for driving on a suspended liscense._

 
Please substantiate this with statistics outside of the Los Angeles area, preferably nationwide, taking in rural areas as well as metropolitan.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_That argument doesn't hold water considering the fact that the vast majority of people celebrity or not, do NOT spend 23 days in jail for driving on a suspended liscense.  They spend 3-4 days (if that, since non violent female offenders who are convicted of trivial crimes  rarely even go to jail.) and are sent home, and put on probation.

So didn't get special treatment, she got regular treatment.  Up until her celebrity drew a crazy amount of attention to her early release , and the ignorance of the general population on typical jail time caused a bunch of drama._

 
In NY you wouldnt go to jail at all. Hahaha. Great. But seriously, I said this before, she pissed off both the prosecutor and the judge. She mocked the criminal justice system and so did her parents. That's why she got sent to jail for so long. The judge was within his legal right to do that and the prosecutor was within his rights not to reduce the charge. Paris should have kept her fat mouth shut and Kathy shouldn't have acted like a princess. Had they respected the prosecutor and the judge, this wouldn't have happened. 

Personally, if a defendant is especially arrogant and refuses to take responsibility, I have refused to reduce the charge or negotiate/accept a plea. Even for something stupid. Just shut up and act like an adult. You're in court, act like it.


----------



## Tash (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_In NY you wouldnt go to jail at all. Hahaha. Great. But seriously, I said this before, she pissed off both the prosecutor and the judge. She mocked the criminal justice system and so did her parents. That's why she got sent to jail for so long. The judge was within his legal right to do that and the prosecutor was within his rights not to reduce the charge. Paris should have kept her fat mouth shut and Kathy shouldn't have acted like a princess. Had they respected the prosecutor and the judge, this wouldn't have happened. 

Personally, if a defendant is especially arrogant and refuses to take responsibility, I have refused to reduce the charge or negotiate/accept a plea. Even for something stupid. Just shut up and act like an adult. You're in court, act like it._

 
The one time I got into trouble, the DA had to give me a plea.  It was hilarious and now they hate me forever.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Please substantiate this with statistics outside of the Los Angeles area, preferably nationwide, taking in rural areas as well as metropolitan._

 
LA times article that was published during her incarceration already did that.  I believe it was linked earlier in this thread.

Edit: Actually after going through this one, it was probably the other thread that was like 899079867 pages long.

I'll find the actual article if needed... But this is the gist of it...

 Quote:

  Survey: "Paris Hilton Serving More Time Than Average"  6/15/07

Socialite Paris Hilton will end up spending longer in jail than most inmates locked up for similar offences, according to a survey carried out by the Los Angeles Times.

Critics have claimed the 26-year-old is receiving preferential treatment inside - but the results of the survey reveal Hilton will serve more time than 80 per cent of people jailed for similar drink-driving crimes.

When the hotel heiress was sent back to jail last Friday (08Jun07), after a judge reversed a decision allowing her to complete her sentence under house arrest, Hilton's lawyer confirmed she would serve the full 23 days behind bars.

The Los Angeles Times analyzed two million jail releases and found 1,500 cases since July 2002 that involved circumstances similar to Hilton violating her probation on a drink-driving conviction.

Of these, researchers found the average sentence was 14 days - nine less than Hilton's - and inmates were released after serving an average four days in jail.  
 
I think taking into account 2 million jail releases is plenty to satisfy your need for "statistics."

Also...

Considering all the people crying special treatment, for example Al Sharpton, suddenly stoped making a big deal about it after the LA Times report, it's pretty obvious there was no special treatment.  People have even given up trying to get the Sherif on charge of the Jail she was in fired.  Because there was no special treatment when she's serving more time.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 5, 2007)

Actually, it's not. It's not taking into consideration the countless rural towns across America where driving on a suspended license not once but _twice_ *does* in fact cost them a month in jail. Towns where the authorities have the time and the resources to enforce the law.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Actually, it's not. It's not taking into consideration the countless rural towns across America where driving on a suspended license not once but twice *does* in fact cost them a month in jail. Towns where the authorities have the time and the resources to enforce the law._

 
Thats really not relevant to Paris's case though.  She wasn't driving on a suspended liscence in the sticks.  She was in LA.

I'm sure you could find cases all over the world where people are treated worse than they are in the "rural towns across america" for comitting similar crimes.  Doesn't mean what happens there, has any relevance to what happens in the rural towns.  Your comparing apples to oranges Shimmer.  Just because they are both fruit, doesn't mean they are the same.

Even so, since by your logic, everyone in LA gets special treatment, when compared to random_rural_town_01.  That just makes Paris's case normal, not the exception for LA, since everyone there gets special treatment anyways.


----------



## Janice (Jul 5, 2007)

Thread closed. I don't condone arguing over Paris.


----------

